# Finding a place to live in Amsterdam



## ChristopheLassuyt (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi there

my colleague and I are coming in Amsterdam next week, and we search for a flat either shared or not, where both of us could live.
to introduce us we are 2 guys working in a fintech company which name is moneytis. We come to work with ING (west of Amsterdam) and we are looking for the best place for 6 months at least

feel free to come back to us
thanks in advance
Chris


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved you out to a thread of your own, as the thread you replied to was really quite old.

We don't allow advertising on the forum, but I'm sure you can find folks willing to point you to the best places to look for a flat in Amsterdam. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi Christophe,

I actually know a guy from Greece who looked for an apartment probably about 2 years ago when he accepted a job with ING in Amsterdam. I think he shared a flat for a while but bought his own place earlier this year. If you want I can drop him a line and see if he has any useful tips for you or if he is okay with me giving you his facebook details or email address or something. Let me know.

~Saskia


----------



## ChristopheLassuyt (Sep 10, 2015)

hi Saskia

Yes feel free to drop him a message
thanks for your help

Chris


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

I sent you a pm with the details


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

Or I tried to... it does not show up in my sent items?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Christophe needs to have 5 valid posts before he'll be authorized for either sending or receiving PMs. Please don't post "nonsense" posts just to hit the total, but after you post your 5th post, you need to give the system an hour or two to "recycle" and pick up the change in your status.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

Ah right. Well in that case you need to go post something meaningful to get to 5. I don't want to openly write a friend's name on a public forum


----------



## Houdy (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi, you can always search through FB, there is many pages for each city. Try to search - Looking for tenants, searching for room, roommates etc. Pages with expats of that particular city. I am sure something will pop up. There is also a webpage you can get a membership I think for 5 eur for a whole year, which focuses only on the offers with rooms or shared spaces. I am not sure if it is ok to share the name - kamer.net. Otherwise you have marktplaats - place where ppl advertise almost everything. Also you can check advertisement boards in the supermarkets...sometimes ppl search for roommates there too.  Good luck with your search.


----------

